# What Should I do?



## andmarnav (Jun 14, 2005)

I am currenty a junior in the Business School at the University. I have decided to take a break from business, and have enrolled in the Culinary Institure. I start classes in September. People are so shocked when I tell them what I am doing. Since I rarely cook at all, except for desserts, they do not understand where this notion is coming from. I do not cook now because I don't really know how and I have a full-time job, and attend night school. I really love being in the kitchen on the rare chance that I am able to prepare a meal. I don't necessarily want to be a chef, but I am interested in learning how to cook; and maybe one day getting a job with a catering company. Is cooking school the wrong place for me? Am I completely nuts for wanting to pursue this? Any feedback, bad or good, will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

Andrea


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Don't worry what other people think...if it feels right to you then it's the right choice. Don't let peer pressure or social pressure or anything convince you what you are doing is wrong. Only YOU can decide that. 

I can assure you once you get into a real professional kitchen for a period of time you will quickly know if it was the right decision. It's hard work, but if it's a good fit there probably isn't really anything you would choose to do insead. A lot fo people don't really realize all the "stuff" they will have to put up with, like long hours, cleaning, prepping, repitition, etc.

Catering can be a great way to be a culinarian. Your business sense will definately come in handy, and the flexibility in scheduling and the ability to be creative with your cooking is another big plus. 

The reality of being a cook is a lot different than the kind you see on TV...if you want to learn how to throw a great dinner party, then I suggest you get some really good cookbooks and practice a lot at home. Watch the food network a lot. You probably don't need to go to culinary school for that. 

Like I said, you will most likely know very quickly if you made a mistake or not. You're allowed a few of them during a lifetime...I'm sure I'm already past my quota.

~Someday


----------

